# Captain Cesar Perez Brakes Marlin record in San Blas



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Cesar Perez catches a new Marlin record 
535 lb New Marlin record caught at last weekend's 56th International Marlin and Sailfish Tournament in San Blas. The Blue Marlin was caught by captain Cesar Perez aboard His super panga The Pacific
Wt 243 Kilos
captain Cesar Perez 
Blue Marlin
See video 
http://youtu.be/onI_RPvah8k


----------

